# Texas weather??



## Alan Sweet (May 26, 2015)

I know we have a number of members that hail from Texas. 

Here is hoping that none of you have been adversely affected by the weather that has made the news.

I know very little about Texas geography, but hoping y'all came through ok.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

My family cemetery didn't. At least most of the trees. I am going to try to post the images in a little while. Probably in the How's Your Weather thread. Thanks for asking Alan. We haven't had any deaths in my county but some others weren't so lucky. We've had plenty of property loss and sphincter-tightening though.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Alan for your concern. I will say most the woods I received haven't cracked as much with all the humidity we have had. I hate to think what is to follow after the rain stops. Rain forecasted for the rest of the week everyday. I hear it thundering outside as I type so more happening now.


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2015)

Time to start building that ark...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 26, 2015)

Binding larger blanks together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for your concern Alan! We came out fine, no problems. San Marcos, New Braunfels and Wimberly (all less than 1/2 hour from me), were hit very hard. 300+ homes destroyed in a relatively small area. Everyone please keep a good thought for the people missing and the people who have lost everything. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 26, 2015)

My sister lives in Wimberly and luckily her home was on high ground and came through OK. There's a reason for all the rain here in Texas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 26, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> My sister lives in Wimberly and luckily her home was on high ground and came through OK. There's a reason for all the rain here in Texas
> 
> View attachment 79339


I'll second that sign!!! I've been going through withdrawals and was just about to post a thread asking for altetnative ice cream recommendations!

On a more serious note, though, glad to hear that those of you who've posted are ok. Hope the same goes for the others... and praying for those less fortunate.


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'll second that sign!!! I've been going through withdrawals and was just about to post a thread asking for altetnative ice cream recommendations!
> 
> On a more serious note, though, glad to hear that those of you who've posted are ok. Hope the same goes for the others... and praying for those less fortunate.



Henry, I think I can safely speak for most Texans when I say we are just out of ice cream. There really is no alternative. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 26, 2015)

We have been fortunate. There has been some street flooding locally. The rivers around us though can not take anymore water and Brazoria county will be flooded for some time. Hard to believe that just a few years ago we were in a drought and lost about 10% of the forest due to it and fire.


----------



## ironman123 (May 27, 2015)

Lots of rain, broken tree limbs, flooded some streets up to bottom of mailboxes on posts, thankful nobody swept away around here.


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2015)

Nice to hear that WB members seem to have come through okay. Now what about downed trees? Chuck


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2015)

There are trees down all around me! here. I was trying to convince @bean counter to go halves with me on a portable mill!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2015)

My sister in Dallas got lucky, the big tree fell out instead of in or it would have crunched the house right over my niece's bed.


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 27, 2015)

Glad to hear that our WB members seem to have survived with life and limb. 

WRT Blue Bell. Sigh we are suffering in the Heart of Dixie also.

A couple days ago I checked the web for any info ...
Sad things... 
1. They don't know when they will lift the recall.

2. The first thing that pops up when you do search. Lawyers advertising the if you ate Blue Bell and got sick to give them a call. 
(Everyone should be allowed to shoot one lawyer the first Saturday every month. May be that would control their spread.)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2015)

I can't even imagine what you guys are going through.....
Glad you guys made it out safely though....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 28, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> (Everyone should be allowed to shoot one lawyer the first Saturday every month. May be that would control their spread.)



That's a mighty low limit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2015)

You must have missed the "everyone" part....


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2015)

@SENC ....I love your new avatar!!! Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (May 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> You must have missed the "everyone" part....


Yeah, but it also said "should be allowed". Had it said "will"...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> Yeah, but it also said "should be allowed". Had it said "will"...



It's the same thing in this case. Anyone with a brain, a gun, and any past experience with attorneys "*will*" hunt them down and shoot them just as long as they are allowed. In fact I see articles where it hapens out of season sometimes too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2015)

My uncles dock in houston suburbs- last year the dock was about 50 ft from the water- seems like there is just no happy medium in texas!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2015)

I am fairly certain that the 5 docks I built on our lake between 1999 to 2002 are the only ones not submerged. Od course 3 of them were floaters but only because I talked the owners into it knowing this particular lake like I do, and they are glad I did. One of them was a semi boathouse with lift so I shot the spillway before deciding how high to build it. The lake is currently as high as it can go and the bottom of the docks joists are about 6" above the water. Most of the other docks on our lake have either been destroyed, floated off, or will need extensive work once they are above water again but that won't be any time soon.

I had bid on about half a dozen of the docks now under water but they went with the cheapest contractor. You get what you pay for.

I will take some pictures next time I pass through the lake and it isn't raining.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> My uncles dock in houston suburbs- last year the dock was about 50 ft from the water- seems like there is just no happy medium in texas!!
> 
> View attachment 79464



Very true Mike. Once it stops raining, we won't see another drop until around Christmas! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 28, 2015)

James Spann does our local weather here in Central Alabama. He's been around for about 35 years. Any time the weather gets threatening or dangerous he spends start to finish on the air and offering advice. He has been around the block a few times. 

He has an interesting take on all the chicken littles on the news that are claiming we are destroying the Earth. His take on the Houston "unprecedented" complete flooding makes interesting reading.

https://medium.com/@spann/the-age-of-disinformation-98d55837d7d9

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> James Spann does our local weather here in Central Alabama. He's been around for about 35 years. Any time the weather gets threatening or dangerous he spends start to finish on the air and offering advice. He has been around the block a few times.
> 
> He has an interesting take on all the chicken littles on the news that are claiming we are destroying the Earth. His take on the Houston "unprecedented" complete flooding makes interesting reading.
> 
> https://medium.com/@spann/the-age-of-disinformation-98d55837d7d9




Thanks Alan- very interesting article.


----------



## eaglea1 (May 29, 2015)

Here's to hoping as the others that everyone down there is ok. We've been getting our share of rain lately, but nothing like you
guys.


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2015)

I bet it rained 2 more inches last night. It's unprecedented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> James Spann does our local weather here in Central Alabama. He's been around for about 35 years. Any time the weather gets threatening or dangerous he spends start to finish on the air and offering advice. He has been around the block a few times.
> 
> He has an interesting take on all the chicken littles on the news that are claiming we are destroying the Earth. His take on the Houston "unprecedented" complete flooding makes interesting reading.
> 
> https://medium.com/@spann/the-age-of-disinformation-98d55837d7d9



Alan this guy is obvsiously a government shill paid to spread disinformation to keep the myriad conspiracies from appearing real. Everyone knows those clouds are cloaking devices to hide the alien starcruisers that are gathering on our planet readying for invasion. The aliens lack salt on their planet and they will be using us as personal salt factories. They will keep us alive in little pods and when they need a salt infusion they have little octopus suction cups in their hands that appear and they'll suck our blood just to the point of death and allow our bodies to recuperate before the next extration.

The reason they picked earth is because of our overpopulation 7+ billion salt bags. Many of us will be placed onto their cargo starcruisers as sort of alien MREs so they can continue their conquest of the universe. This "weatherman" is propably in fact an alien himself. These paticular types of aliens are known as Salt Monsters. If you think I am just a conspracy nut, all you have to do is watch this episode of Star Trek where Captain Kirk nearly gets sucked dry. Everything that was on Star Trek as science fiction has come true . . . cell phones and all.






So as you can clearly see, those clouds are obviously hiding starcruisers full of hungry salt monsters. I hope you're stocked up on ammo and phaser guns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 29, 2015)

we got another 2-1/2" last night as well. Crazy!


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 29, 2015)

Yes, I recall now. James Spann was delivered as a mole back in 1979 at the end of the Reign of Jimmy The First. They sent the rest of the moles to area 51 to hibernate until their ambassador could get here from Kenya. Thanks, Kevin it all makes sense now. (Where did my Tribble go?)


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2015)

I know we Texans are sounding like broken records. Rained hard most all night with a brief reprieve this morning. There was nothing at all on the radar to my west just 30 minutes ago but now another frog strangler has formed right over us and is building back to the west. This business about building an ark might not be a joke for long.

Didn't that Jehovah dude say he'd never drown us again? Starting to wonder if he craw-fished on the deal.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> craw-fished



One of my favorite southern sayings... Some of the local Okies don't seem to understand it though.


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2015)

DKMD said:


> One of my favorite southern sayings... Some of the local Okies don't seem to understand it though.



Maybe the term in your region is indian-giver? Although there's another one that makes no sense inasmuch as it was the indians always getting soemthing given to them, that they already had, only to have it taken away.


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Maybe the term in your region is indian-giver? Although there's another one that makes no sense inasmuch as it was the indians always getting soemthing given to them, that they already had, only to have it taken away.



I don't care if they understand me, and the PC police don't seem to allow a pale face like me to use the word Indian. Sometimes, I make up words, and I'm amazed at the number of people who don't call BS when I use one. A friend of mine invented the word tripisculate which he says means talking in circles for no purpose. As in, "_I'm not going to sit here tripisculating with you all day... I have work to do". _I've used it on several of the local hospital administrators, and they all nod knowingly when I use the word. Of course, they're not the brightest stars in the sky.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (May 29, 2015)

Perhaps not, but many have mastered the ability to make bone docs think they're enthralled with their intellect and ideas while catching up on much needed sleep.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> Perhaps not, but many have mastered the ability to make bone docs think they're enthralled with their intellect and ideas while catching up on much needed sleep.



Pretty sure that's the first time 'bone doc' and 'intellect' have been used in the same sentence without the word 'lacks' between them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Jones (May 30, 2015)

Texas Hill Country with Denise Corbitt Roach and LB Blanton

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------

